# Blood squirting incision



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, opening weekend at the haunt I work at was a HUGE success. I ended up being in a different room than originally planned, but it's working out great. I'm a battered maid/housewife (can go either way) chained to one of those laundramat carts in the "washer room",which is the first room in the house, and I've been playing it as a corpse that comes to life. Most people think I am a maniquin until I go after them, and it works very well 99% of the time. Now I want to add an autopsy wound that squirts blood.

I've already figured out the basics. A little clear tubing, spirit gum and liquid latex in the usual "Y" incision shape. I've already figured out how to seal the ends of the tubes so the blood doesn't come out there, and how to get the thinner type of blood to come out of strategically placed holes. Now I just need to figure out how to rig it so that I can control when it comes out without making any obvious movements. Luckily minor ones are covered by the strobe being the only light in the room. Any help or ideas would be great!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

run the tubing to a syringe bulb under your armpit or to your hand.


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

To the hand had already been nixed, but I hadn't thought of under the arm. Any good ideas on where to get a good syringe bulb?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

walgreens or any other place. Look for a nasel syringe or ear syringe.


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Very cool, should have thought of that myself. Any tips for making sure the tubing sticks to me and to the latex?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

duct tape works well for holding the tubing that's routed up your body. You can actually make a bladder for seeping the blood in 3 ways that I can think of off-hand.

1- route the tubing up into a cut throat appliance making sure it goes into a hole that is punctured in the prosthetic. The latex or adhesive around the hole. IF the tubing is below the cut, theblood will fill the gash and run out.

2- use a unlubricated condomn. Run the tubing below the prosthetic, adhesive the open end of the condomn onto the tubing and poke a few holes in the front of it. have the condomn fit inside the appliance.

3- make your own latex bladder by painting an oval or unique shape onto a piece of glass, dry it, put a cut peice of trash bag on it and paint the latex on top of it and onto the edges of the first latex appliance. when dry, pull the plastic out, attach the tubing, puncture holes and you have now made a unique fitting bladder to use. you can use this technique to swell the sides of a face or veins swelling or pulsating on an arm, too.


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Cool ideas. What I am planning on doing is getting a "Y" split tube and forming my own latex piece over top of it. Lol, yes, I realize this will take a while with all the layers and drying time. I am planning on putting holes in the tubing after plugging the ends and leaving pins in while applying the latex so it doesn't plug them up. For the tubing that will be covered by clothing, I'm thinking electrical tape so as not to damage sensitive chest skin. For the tubing that will be covered by latex, I was thinking of using spirit gum. Think that would work? I don't have the money to buy a professional prosthetic, so I need to make one on my own. Luckily the house supplies the liquid latex, lol.


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

On re-reading, I think you may have just solved my issue of how to make the side of my face/chin look swollen. I'll have to try idea #3.


----------



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

I think Sickie Ickie is just genius! Sickie, Im not affraid to admit your my new hero!


----------

